# Problems with postfix and cyrus-sals using encryption

## sumpi

Hi all!

I am working on this for days by now...

I have a server which hosts my emailsystem for me and my family. So this is a gentoo box, directly connected to the internet, running postfix, dovecot, squirrel and cyrus-sasl. I normally receive my emails via thunderbird which works perfectly. But sending does not work in thunderbird, if I try to use an encrypted connection. Using plain text works well in thunderbird.

```

emerge -pv cyrus-sasl gives 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ldap mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -sqlite -srp -urandom"

postfix:

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5  USE="ipv6 ldap mysql pam sasl ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -mbox -nis -postgres (-selinux) -vda"

```

my smtpd.conf is:

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

#pwcheck_method:pam

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

#mech_list: login plain digest-md5 cram-md5
```

When I try to send an email via thunderbird, the log shows:

```

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: Anonymous TLS connection established from XXXXXX[XXXXXX]: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-CAMELLIA256-SHA (256/256 bits)

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: warning: XXXXXX[XXXXXX]: SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: NTLM server step 1

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: client flags: ffff8207

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: NTLM server step 2

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: client user: sumpi

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database

Apr 27 18:11:54 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: warning: XXXXXX[XXXXXX]: SASL NTLM authentication failed: authentication failure

Apr 27 18:11:57 buzzard postfix/smtpd[22739]: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database

```

Does anybody have an idea, what I have to change to make it work over an encrypted connection?

Thanks in advance!

Bye,

Sumpi

----------

## leandroecomp

I have the same problem

in logs:

With Windows Live Mail:

```
... TLSv1 with cipher AES128-SHA (128/128 bits)
```

works very well!

but 

Mozilla Thunderbird:

```
... TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-CAMELLIA256-SHA (256/256 bits) 
```

Error!!

 :Sad:   :Question: 

----------

